# Wash, Shorty Antenna, LEDs, and Wolverine?



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Just did a thorough wash and vacuum today. Took some pictures of the LED lights on the interior and license plate.

Question: Is everyone's license plate light housings facing the same way? By that I mean when you unscrew them and place the LEDs in the lights point a certain way. In my case they point to the driver side. Thus all my light isn't centered from the LEDs that I installed. (Only have light on the tip not all around.) It's not a big deal but I notice it. I tried turing the housing around but it won't fit right and I don't want to force anything. 







It's somewhat noticeable of what I stated, as the lights point left. Should I just get LEDs that have the light all around them?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Love what you're doing to your Cruze man! Keep it up! What's the black mark on the side by the rear tire?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Love what you're doing to your Cruze man! Keep it up! What's the black mark on the side by the rear tire?


Thanks you! So someone hit my quarter panel and it dented it with a small chip in the paint and I'm not going to fork out money for a repair so I put a vinyl sticker band aid lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

a clean car is a happy car!I washed and clayed mine today too,all for the love of summer cruzing.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice wash man, and you need to swap that CF for gloss roof vinyl. Matte is great for trim, but only putting it on the roof looks off unless you do the whole car that same finish.



IROCZILLA said:


> Thanks you! So someone hit my quarter panel and it dented it with a small chip in the paint and I'm not going to fork out money for a repair so I put a vinyl sticker band aid lol


Shouldn't your insurance cover the cost of repair or were you parked?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Am I thinking 3 from COTM
I need to get busy and get the IT dialed for COTM 
SUb install is fini still looking for wheels .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Love it, i think a White Cruze LS is the ONLY one that looks good with black hub caps... Great job and do i hear another COTM winner ;-)


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Thanks you! So someone hit my quarter panel and it dented it with a small chip in the paint and I'm not going to fork out money for a repair so I put a vinyl sticker band aid lol


Oh I see well still looks good to me man!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


Smurfenstein said:


> Nice wash man, and you need to swap that CF for gloss roof vinyl. Matte is great for trim, but only putting it on the roof looks off unless you do the whole car that same finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't your insurance cover the cost of repair or were you parked?


Yea, I quickly got tired of the matte vinyl, I wanted gloss but they didn't have any at the time and I was impatient. I was actually going to take it off until I do have the funds to replace it with gloss. And I was parked when this happend, its a door ding but noticeable.


----------

